# Sunflower Showing off Divine Proportion



## rhitland (Jul 2, 2009)

This is a pic I took of a sunflower up close showing of her use of the Divine proportion. Helps to look at the larger pic when you click on it. 






I have it in my pics catalog on here also you can go to my profile as I do not know why you can see it Brother Blake?


----------



## RJS (Jul 2, 2009)

That is too cool!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't see it


----------



## owls84 (Jul 2, 2009)

Rhit, Where do you get this witchcraft from?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 4, 2009)

"A survey of nature and the observation of her beautiful proportions first determined man to imitate the Divine plan and study symmetry and order." 

I heard that quote somewhere (lol) and it has me looking even closer into nature.


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 14, 2009)

just found this....very cool


----------

